

Eusociality - dunstad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eusociality

======
dunstad
I find it interesting how the social structures of animals are independent of
their intelligence, to an extent. I always associate the societal structure
humanity has achieved with our intelligence, so seeing examples like ants and
termites breaks me out of that habit.

Really quite interesting to think about how our world might be different, if
we were equally intelligent but had an alternative social structure.

